# *.DAA format of files



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

i believe daa is a format of image file like an iso.
can some body suggest an appropriate burning program for this format?:upset:

I don't think nero works on it.:4-dontkno


----------



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

i already got one answer i.e. power iso.
any alternates?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried searching for hours when I was in the same situation, but I found nothing else.

So I just downloaded a shareware version installed that, used it, then uninstalled. I only needed it for a one time use.

Bottom line, I don't think there's anything else that can open .daa


----------

